
Show HN: Stateful Serverless Apps Using FaunaDB with Next.js on ZEIT - northstar702
https://zeit.co/guides/deploying-nextjs-nodejs-and-faunadb-with-zeit-now
======
devDan
I'm Dan (from Fauna), a co-author of this guide. If you've got any further
questions or feedback, you can ask me here!

